

Responses to San Francisco Voting System RFI - stonesixone
http://sfgov2.org/index.aspx?page=4892

======
slasaus
previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121464)

